# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  is this stanozolol real

## drew24

i got some winne what do you think the only thing that bothered me was that it never seperated

----------


## IBdmfkr

The label isn't even straight. Why put a prescription bottle next to it?

----------


## drew24

thats what it came in from med fast

----------


## IBdmfkr

Didn't come with flip top? Take it and see, let us know  :Smilie:

----------


## ajfina

never separate? that looks very crapy bro , don't use it

----------


## IBdmfkr

Yes, not a good sign. Sell it to a friend  :LOL:

----------


## sevenmann

Better yet, sell it to an in-law !!!!!

----------

